# Which kernel should I choose?

## Lunix

I have following components in my system:

Athlon XP 2400+, ASUS A7V8X(Lan,Sound,Firewire,Usb), 2x Matrox HDD 60GB UDMA 133MhZ, Radeon 9000Pro(128 MB).

So which kernel(in which version) should I take to have as much as possible support for my hardware?

----------

## garo

vanilla should do the trick

----------

## Zeeland

What is inside the vanilla sources to get the motherboard components to work?

----------

## Lunix

when I posted this question, vanilla was the only kernel which had kt400 support implemented. But now A7V8x works with hardly any kernel (gentoo, lolo work good)

----------

## Zeeland

I could not get the RAID controller of my a7v8x to work. 

Did you get the RAID controller to work?

How did you do that?

----------

## Lunix

No, I did not, because I don't have a serialATA hd. But I saw many topics of people who managed to get the RAID working.

sorry I could not help!

----------

## Zeeland

 *Lunix wrote:*   

> No, I did not, because I don't have a serialATA hd. But I saw many topics of people who managed to get the RAID working.
> 
> sorry I could not help!

 

thnx anyway.

----------

## stefanonafets

What is the controller, an HighPoint or a Promise?

There is a lot to tell about a raid configuration with these controllers, the best hing you can do is a search with your controller's name (for exemple hpt374 is my chip, and i found a lot searching with this)

----------

## Zeeland

It is an onboard Promise FastTrak376, which both supports one ATA133 IDE connector and one pair of S-ATA connectors.

----------

## AWjB

Maybe I can help with the Promise Raid Controller on the A7V8X:

What I did is a little dirty hack  :Wink:  but now I have access to my 160 GB array so it's worth while. After sending some mail back and forth with the Promise Support I figured that they won't release the partial source as they did for the PDC ..276 Series. They do provide kernel modules for Suse and Redhat ( some patched 2.4.19 afaik ) . You can download the modules here http://www.promise.com/support/download/download2_eng.asp?productId=104&category=All&os=100.

So what I did is to tell the kernel a wrong release number ( I decided to go with the Suse 8.1 module so I choose 2.4.19-4GB but actually having  the latest 2.4.20 gentoo sources ) , copy the ft3xx.o to  

/lib/modules/'kernelname'/kernel/drivers/scsi/ft3xx.0, added ft3xx.o to in /lib/modules/'kernelname'/modules.dep and of course added ft3xx.o to /etc/modules.autoload. My array then appears as /dev/sda* ...

Maybe somebody else has a better way of doing the trick but this solution works for my till there are native kernel drivers... 

If you have trouble with the kernel you might want to get the vanilla sources or even fetch the suse/redhat sources and compile them so you actually have full compat. with the module...

----------

## avarice

How exactly did you give the kernel a false version?

recompiled it?

I tried this trick and it still won't work :-/

avarice

----------

